# Flooded my bathroom



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

Sounds like a good time to get away from carpet in the bathroom...and now you know why a lot of people don't like it in there anyway With a little research (or a lot of it),a little patience, and a little practice you can install ceramic tile in there yourself, in most cases that will cost less than having a pro come and stretch in carpet. And if you go back to carpet, who knows when it will get wet again..and you're back to square one.

Before you say it, I will ..."ceramic tile is cold when you step out of the shower". And to that I say...click here.


----------



## Darylh (Jan 2, 2006)

Couldnt agree more, ditch the carpet, tile floors "the best" second choice would be Lino if your into that.


----------



## jmic (Dec 9, 2005)

While your at it check to see why the overflow drain on the tub doesn't work.


----------



## CGofMP (Feb 23, 2005)

> While your at it check to see why the overflow drain on the tub doesn't work


+1 !!!!

Had that been working you would never have had to post the question this time.

Or NEXT time


----------

